
World of Goo Releases Rapid Prototyping Framework - peter123
http://2dboy.com/2009/05/27/rapid-prototyping-framework/
======
jsonscripter
Woo! It has the "do whatever you want with this framework" license, too!

Someone should port it to Linux and OS X, or at least have some instructions
for those platforms. I'm sure it will work on those, as WoG is available.

Also: If you even mildly enjoy casual games, I would highly recommend playing
and/or purchasing World of Goo. It has wonderful artwork and a some very nice
pop-culture critiques between the lines.

------
nihilocrat
I took a look at the source and demo apps, and it's a pretty minimal
framework, providing only a few things and a series of conveniences that you
won't get with pure SDL. Still, what it aims to do it does pretty well, you
will just have to do lots of Model-side heavy lifting, as there's no collision
code or other such handy things. I presume this is because many games could
ask for many approaches to those problems.

------
avinashv
This is cool--and public domain? That's awesome.

For the record, it's _2D Boy_ that released the framework, not the piece of
software World of Goo.

------
richcollins
Hard to understand how a gaming framework without a scripting component could
be considered "rapid prototyping".

<http://love2d.org/> is a similar wrapper around SDL, but you script it using
Lua.

------
danw
This is great. Not entirely surprising since world of goo started out as an
app built in a week as part of a series of rapid prototypes built by competing
graduate students
[<http://www.gamasutra.com/features/20051026/gabler_pfv.htm>]

